
Museum of Computer Adventure Game History - raleighm
https://mocagh.org/
======
BelleOfTheBall
Hah, now that's a museum with character! Quite a curious way to structure it
and I love the little jokes they insert into the site. Thanking IKEA, that
preview image of 'the whole museum'. It's kind of self-disparaging but I'm
sure that there are at least a few thousand users on HN alone who revere old
adventure games and would consider a museum cataloguing them to be a really
cool and important place. It's art and part of global culture so I think this
is really important, if a bit niche.

------
xfour
Super cool, I'm sure the layout is inspired by the source material but wow is
that hard to navigate. I was looking for Hero's Quest of the I just clicked
through to the Adams wing, Floor 3, Sierra Online, Other Games (King's Quest
get's a section but not the other anthologies), page two, found it! It's like
a meta-game in itself.

I imagine the search works fine, but what's the fun in that.

